# Guache/Opaque W/C



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Finished this small guache yesterday. Named "Outta Gas", its on a panel.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is awesome! I'm actually a bit jealous 

D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Wonderful work, such motives I love!
Very strong, the barn, the car and the petrol pump.

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is great!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is wonderful. I love it. Sure does look like Arkansas to me.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually, the parts of it are from Georgia. I took a week earlier this Spring & ran around in the back woods with a cousin who knows all the itty bitty dirt roads. Took quite a few pics while she kept my from getting shot! Some of those cuntry folk haven't seen a stranger in a long time.
I'll frame it today with an "old" frame made from 2x3s & painted to look like part of an old, peeling window. Its nice to have lotsa toys... Er, TOOLS!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Another guachie*

Rather than another thread, I'll post this pic on this old thread & save space. This is the Tater House, used on the homeplace in Georgia for storing "taters" back in the 20s & later.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Both pics are awesome, I love the way you draw nature, grass and threes especially, they are too real and very tasteful to see


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic painting Sorin. You are inspiring.


----------

